# Facebook Anwendungen - Root Server Schrott****



## deintag85 (10. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin bei Hetzner und habe folgenden Server: 

http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produkte_rootserver/x2

Ich betreibe diverse Facebook Anwendungen auf welche viele User gleichzeitig zugreifen. Mit steigender Besucherzahl ist natürlich auch die Serverlast angestiegen und es kommt immer wieder vor, dass der Server einfach nicht mehr mit macht. So habe ich zumindest das Gefühl. DENN. Ich habe null Ahnung von Root Servern.... Meine logische Konsequenz ist also, dass ich mehr Arbeitsspeicher brauche je mehr Besucher ich habe.

Was wäre dann eine gute Empfehlung? Klar bietet Hetzner selbst, bessere Server an, aber wozu brauch ich Terabyte an Festplattenspeicher und anderen Schnick Schnack. Ich brauch nen günstigen Server, der einfach viel Arbeitsspeicher hat. Kann da jemand etwas empfehlen? Oder liegt es gar nicht am Arbeitsspeicher? Momentan ist nichts erreichbar. Keine Domain, kein PLESK, keine Shell, ich komm überhaupt nicht drauf. Ich kann höchstens manuell den Server neustarten. Dann ist er kurz verfügbar und schnell wieder weg.

Wie machen andere Facebook-Anwendung-Betreiber das denn, wenn sie täglich soviele Benutzer haben?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Lime (10. April 2012)

Wenn es dir nur um Arbeitsspeicher geht, dann frag mal bei Hetzner an ob die dir nicht ein RAM-Upgrade für ein paar € mehr im Monat anbieten können.


----------



## deintag85 (10. April 2012)

Ja und darum die Frage unter anderem. Liegt es denn am Ram?  Wenn die Antwort JA lautet, dann hol ich es mir natürlich sofort... Aber wenn das Problem z.B. an mangelnder oder schlechter Konfiguration des Servers liegt?...


----------



## Lime (10. April 2012)

Du könntest dir mal den verwendeten Ram deiner Seite ausgeben lassen und dann schaust du mal, wie viel Benutzer so ungefähr gleichzeitig online sind. Kann man ja leicht ausrechnen, ob der Ram zu klein ist. Ich kanns jetzt nicht wirklich beurteilen, weil ich keinen Root mit solchen Problemen hab.


----------



## deintag85 (10. April 2012)

Wenn ich mal drauf kommen würde, was grad selten bis gar nicht ist, dann hab ich Glück wenn mal 9MB RAM frei ist  Ich habe das Gefühl einfach.... ich sollte, wenn ich NULL Ahnung habe, mich vom ROOT distanzieren und mir einen MANAGED Server holen, da der ROOT bereits ein jahr läuft und ich keinerlei updates oder sonstiges gemacht habe, da ich wie gesagt keine ahnung davon habe und grad lese, was alles passieren kann wenn man nicht regelmäßig updates ausführt und dass man sich auch strafbar machen kann wenn man zur spamschleuder wird und und und und und und....


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. April 2012)

deintag85 hat gesagt.:


> [...] bereits ein jahr läuft und ich keinerlei updates oder sonstiges gemacht habe[...]



Hi,

dann würde ich darauf tippen dass dein Server für andere Zwecke missbraucht wird. Aber um diese Vermutung zu beweisen / entkräften müsste man (ebenso für deine Vermutung mit dem RAM) mal auf den Server kommen und sich die Logbücher anschauen.

Halte dich übrigens auch bitte an die Netikette hier, vorallem deine durchgängige Kleinschreibung.

Grüße,
BK


----------

